# Some leopard geckos



## The highlighter (Jan 1, 2010)

I know they aren't to popular here but here you go













Ill post more pictures later.


----------



## tortoiseman777 (Jan 1, 2010)

i like that SHTCTB and he has quite a CT the stripe is nice too


----------



## Isa (Jan 1, 2010)

They are really cute 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Floof (Jan 1, 2010)

What stunning leo's!! I especially like the second one. =)

Like I said on another thread... These little buggers are so growing on me. To think, a year ago, I thought they were the most boring herp... Now I want one of my own. xD


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 2, 2010)

Love the coloration


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 3, 2010)

Who says they aren't popular?  We have a couple oursleves.  I like the first one best. I can never keep the names of the different morphs straight, what is that color called?


----------



## tortoiseman777 (Jan 4, 2010)

the colored one is a SHTCTB- Super Hypo Tangerine Carrot Tail Baldy


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 4, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!! I have 2 standard leos


----------



## chadk (Jan 5, 2010)

I have 2 leos as well.


----------

